# Highlights



## gender bombs (Feb 21, 2006)

When I made my contact sheet, on each strip, where the little holes are on the negatives,under it, there's some sort of highlight looking thing. Looks like a light shining down from it. When I make an enlargement, the little "lights" show up in the photo. I can simply burn this in, but what is it?


----------



## terri (Feb 21, 2006)

Can you post a sample? It's hard to say for sure what it is without seeing it. 

I am going to guess it could be from the negative carrier you're using. 

Do the marks look anything like this? They're more pronounced on the right side than the left, and it was due to the negative carrier I was using at the time.


----------



## gender bombs (Feb 22, 2006)

Since my scanner is currently broken, I made a little drawing in photoshop. This is a strip of "negatives". The white semi-oval things represent the highlights I am speaking about. On the actual strip, the highlights are right underneath the little sprockets on the negative. The gray circle just represents a subject. **Not drawn to scale**


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Feb 22, 2006)

it could be a result of over agitating during the deveoloping process....did you develop it yourself or was it done at a lab? It you agitate too often or (more likely) too violently this forces to much fresh developer through the sproket holes, resulting in these light area's.

it's hard to tell without actually seeing it though


----------



## gender bombs (Feb 22, 2006)

I did it myself. I may have done exactly what you said. Next time I wont agitate as much.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd still like to see it, cause it just seems strange. But, no scanner, so....better luck next time, I guess, cause I haven't a clue. You're saying it's white on the negative, and the print, too? Just seems odd. :scratch:


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Feb 22, 2006)

agitate constantly for the first 30 secs - not harsh shaking, just gentle inversions, then agitate once every minute for 10 seconds.....that does the trick...

...or heck...it might be something totally different...I can tell terri's not convinced


----------



## gender bombs (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, but thank you anyway.


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2006)

theinvisiblecity said:
			
		

> agitate constantly for the first 30 secs - not harsh shaking, just gentle inversions, then agitate once every minute for 10 seconds.....that does the trick...
> 
> ...or heck...it might be something totally different...I can tell terri's not convinced


I'm a "show-me" kinda girl. :mrgreen: And I do this a lot, even on a good day: :scratch:


----------

